
Former AOL CEO Joins Kosmix BoD - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/10/former-aol-ceo-joins-kosmix-bod/
======
yaacovtp
Vote up if you don't want to see every blog post listed here. Isn't the idea
for people to submit links others may not already know about?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=usablecontent>

